# Delco park pond?



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone happen to know if Kettering has finished refilling the pond now that they have finished working on reinforcing the shoreline?


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

They did the same to the Fraze. Im sure any decent sized fish in both Delco and Fraze are all dead. Sadly the city of Kettering does not care about fisherman.


----------



## XChief (May 8, 2014)

I agree, Fishermen do not matter to Kettering political people. You would think that they would get off some of our tax money and put some fish in those ponds once it a while. We should complain to the Mayor how our park fishing was screwed up and them not caring about it. PS Delco Park is only about 1/3 full of water.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I live right across the street from Delco and was very discouraged when I found out about the renovation and then saw how low they had drained it. I've caught a lot of nice fish from there the past few years and now can only wonder what if anything is still in it.


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

I was told by Kettering they were going to stock Delco when it fills. We will see!


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Did they give a date?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I saw it Friday and several folks were fishing it but its still down 3-4 ft Good luck!


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

They said after the water level returned to normal. The way it looks its not going to be this year.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's the intel I received; According to the person I spoke with, the city of Kettering tried to fill the pond back to up via the creek behind it. But for some unforeseen reason the pond will not hold water like it used to.


----------

